# Crazy TSH



## okgauthier (Apr 22, 2014)

I know that you cannot go by TSH alone, but can someone tell me what they would do if they had the up and down of these TSH numbers over the last 11 checks (every 6-8 weeks)...

10.85, 8.16, 35.14, 2.14, .32, 2.99, .42, .52, 7.85, 3.85, <.01, .01, 4.45, 15.53

Every time the dr adjusts my medication a little, but in the meantime I feel like crap and never seem to catch a break. I am so tired of feeling exhausted and cold all the time and just want something different to be done.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you give us some more background? Are you on any type of thyroid medication? Were you on it for those TSH tests/how much were you on/how many dose changes did you have?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

okgauthier said:


> I know that you cannot go by TSH alone, but can someone tell me what they would do if they had the up and down of these TSH numbers over the last 11 checks (every 6-8 weeks)...
> 
> 10.85, 8.16, 35.14, 2.14, .32, 2.99, .42, .52, 7.85, 3.85, <.01, .01, 4.45, 15.53
> 
> Every time the dr adjusts my medication a little, but in the meantime I feel like crap and never seem to catch a break. I am so tired of feeling exhausted and cold all the time and just want something different to be done.


If you are taking a thyroid medication - you need to insist they run Free T-4 and Free T-3 labs as those 2 labs will give you the most accurate idea of active thyroid hormone in your system at the time of lab draw.

TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and is only a screening test. Once you begin medications is's useless.

If your doctor will not run the free tests then you need to go find a doctor that will - if you ever expect to feel well again.

Mid to 3/4 range in each is your goal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

What medication are you on? Apparently your doctor is dosing based on your TSH. This is unconscionable and keeps you on a roller coaster ride.

The first thing I suggest you do is read the links I have enclosed and then after you do; consider going doctor shopping.

Also, has your doctor done and thyroid antibodies' tests? Has he/she suggested and ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## okgauthier (Apr 22, 2014)

My t3 and t4 are always tested at the same time as TSH and the t3 falls in the middle of the standard range and the t4 usually falls at the low end of the standard range. The only antibody test I can see that they have run is an EVB antibody test, a CBC, and a comprehensive metabolic panel. I am on name brand Synthroid 100 and Cytomel .15 right now and have been on so many variations of these two over the last ten years that I could open my own pharmacy. I usually get a slight bump in one or the other every time the TSH changes. It is maddening and I am so exhausted, frozen, achy, and scattered all the time that I can barely function. I deal with daily headaches and just want to feel normal. This is my third endocrinologist and not a lot of choice around where I live!


----------

